# Uk reptile magazine!!!



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

UK REPTILE MAGAZINE!!!:notworthy:

I found this Magazine in Sainsbury's Practical Reptile Keeping. It's the first issue.

As far as I know there aren't any other UK reptile magazines, and this one is great, quite a few pages packed with stuff about brreders, reptile news, classifieds, care and other things.

I hereby rate this *****:no1::2thumb:

Check out the website. see what you think. 
www.practicalreptilekeeping.co.uk
I'm not sure where they're selling them, but I assume they're in the exotic pet shops in the classifieds.


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Somebody has beaten you to it already mate,

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/288562-new-reptile-mag.html

I got my copy first thing from wh smiths


----------

